# kommst du mit ins Kino?



## Gargoyle

Hola:

Was bedeutet "Kommst du *mit *ins Kino"? No entiendo el uso del *mit *ahí. ¿Y cómo se respondería en negativo?

Ich komme nicht mit ins kino?

Danke.


----------



## lady jekyll

Es como decir "*¿Te* vienes al cine?"

Kommst du ins Kino? = ¿Vienes al cine?

y es incorrecto decir "Ich komme nicht mit ins Kino" porque sería como decir "No vengo al cine" o sea que lo correcto es "Ich gehe nicht mit ins Kino" = "No voy al cine (contigo/con vosotros/etc.)"

En definitiva, el "mit" enfatiza el hecho de acompañar a alguien.

No sé si me he explicado bien... ya me dirás

Edito: la forma negativa también podría ser simplemente "No te acompaño/os acompaño al cine"


----------



## muycuriosa

lady jekyll said:


> Es como decir "*¿Te* vienes al cine?"
> 
> Kommst du ins Kino? = ¿Vienes al cine?
> 
> y es incorrecto decir "Ich komme nicht mit ins Kino" porque sería como decir "No vengo al cine" o sea que lo correcto es "Ich gehe nicht mit ins Kino" = "No voy al cine (contigo/con vosotros/etc.)"


 
De acuerdo con casi todo - hay sólo un detalle que ne me parece correcto: En alemán no distinguimos tan claramente como vosotros entre 'venir / kommen' e 'ir / gehen'. Para mí es una frase perfectamente normal: 'Nein, ich komme nicht mit ins Kino'; 'ich gehe nicht mit ins Kino' es posible también, claro.
Y es por eso que para nosotros resulta tan difícil usar correctamente 'venir' e 'ir' y 'traer' y 'llevar'.

Saludos,
      muycuriosa


----------



## Sidjanga

Gargoyle said:


> No entiendo el uso del *mit *ahí. ¿Y cómo se respondería en negativo?.


La idea de "mit" es simplemente la de "¿_Te venís __*con*migo/*con* nosotros_?" o de "¿_Me/nos *acompañás*_?"

Tambi'en en otros contextos, _acompañár_ en castellano y _mitkommen/-gehen_ en alemán son muchas veces (más o menos) equivalentes.

Y coincido con Muycuriosa en que "_Ja, ich komme mit." / "Nein, ich komme nicht mit (ins Kino)._" son frases perfectamente válidas.
En alemán (y muchos otros idiomas), lo importante respecto del uso de _kommen_ o _gehen_ parece ser más bien d'onde se encuentra el que habla mentalmente; es decir -hablando por tel'efono, o tambi'en en la calle- ya te imaginás en casa de tus amigos o en el cine, respectivamente (lo que es a donde se va a llegar), y de ahí que se usa _kommen_ (o esa es mi impresi'on).

Saludos


----------



## lady jekyll

¡Muchas gracias por la corrección y las aclaraciones, Muycuriosa y Sigianga! No sabía que fuera indiferente en este caso el uso de _kommen_ y _gehen_. ¡He "españolizado" su uso!!

Saludos


----------



## elroy

lady jekyll said:


> Es como decir "*¿Te* vienes al cine?"


 No me parece justificada esa comparación, puesto que, como bien dices: 





> En definitiva, el "mit" enfatiza el hecho de acompañar a alguien.


 o sea que no tiene nada que ver con el _te_ de la frase española.


----------



## lady jekyll

elroy said:


> No me parece justificada esa comparación, puesto que, como bien dices:  o sea que no tiene nada que ver con el _te_ de la frase española.



Sí, Elroy tienes toda la razón. Gracias. Por supuesto que no tiene nada que ver. Me he explicado mal. Sigianga lo explica perfectamente en su post.
He puesto sin querer cómo lo traduciría yo al español:

Kommst du mit ins Kino? --> ¿Te vienes al cine? (enfatiza más frente a ¿Vienes al cine?, ¿no crees?) Y para mi gusto, suena más espontáneo que "¿Vienes al cine conmigo?/¿me acompañas al cine?", dependiendo del contexto naturalmente).

La próxima vez, iré con más cuidado 

Saludos


----------

